# Bgsu bass n bluegills



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm having a a great time at a lake on campus just off Mercer rd. park ing the student lot on the west side on the lake. 

Nice big gills floating a wh fuzzy jig n waxw, smaller bass also hittin the jig.


----------



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you talking about the lake near the rec. center or the golf course? I might have to check that out some time. Do you know if you are allowed to fish there?


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey... Yes posted fishing allowed. The lake is on the W side of Mercer. Its the lake with the walking track around it. Bring waxies!


----------



## Gill popper (Feb 9, 2012)

Been fishin that pond since I was a little one big gills and bass the golf corse has awsome fishin but I don't know if your allowed there any more 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

The rec center pond has some crappie too and nice channel cats...goldfish and carp too. Only caught a few decent LMB's out of there but have pulled out alot of smaller ones. Its a consistent place to fish...small fish usually but fun.

You can still fish the golf course pond if you stick to the "wild side" or go there when the course is closed. Did alright on the crappies there before.


----------



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I might have to try the rec pond out tomorrow. Heck it's only a couple miles away. Do a lot of people fish there? seems like not too many would on campus. Thanks for the info guys. I've been wondering where I could do some pond or lake fishing around here. Fishing the river is cool, but I'm used to pond and lake fishing.


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

Just moved back to BG and have been fishing that pond for 20 or so years. I'm 27 as of a few days ago so it's been my whole fishing career lol. Easy fish but i want somewhere I can keep bluegill. It's easy to catch them there but i've pulled so much trash out of that place i'd never eat anything from there. If anyone has a better place like a farm pond or something i'll be happy to help with money or chores or something! 

PS if anyone fishes the BG area and wants a buddy let me know please! My boats kinda hurt ATM but I'd love to with people as my lil bro's got college on his mind!


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Spent a couple hrs again yest evening. Met a couple college boys fixed them up with waxies and jigs. I can't handle seeing people fishin without the rite setup to optimize their chances of having a good time....I lose more tackle that way!


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

I just fished the golf course the other day, and they said you can fish it anywhere as long as you dont bother the golfers


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks! I'll try it next week after 4 pm.


----------



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cat Man said:


> I just fished the golf course the other day, and they said you can fish it anywhere as long as you dont bother the golfers


Just keep your head up I suppose. 

I fished the rec pond this morning. Nothing to write home about, but a good time. I think I caught about 12-14 bass. A couple were small enough to throw back and use as bait. The biggest was a couple around 12-13in. There doesn't seem to be any decent sized bass in there, but they are plentiful. I also caught 6-8 bluegill. I didn't feel like going to the store for "waxies", so I just used some rooster tails I had in the tacklebox. I did the best on a white and black spotted one.

Does anyone know what the hrs. are for the golf course?, because I'd rather not contend with golf traffic if I don't have to.


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

Are you guys parking there anytime? I heard they changed the ticketing time to 7:30 during the week.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

I already got a ticket yest. Where can u park without hiking to the water? Do all the lots require a sticker? 
Nothin to write home about lol the last largemouth I caught wednesday was at least 2 lbs. after 20 dinks. They definitely need to pull a shtload of small bass outta there. I've caught at least 30 gills and most were 6"+.


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

When I was a student there I lived in Kreisher. I used to go down to that pond by myself. I hammered largemouth using my fly rod in late spring. Unfortunately that was in 2000..


----------



## josephi88 (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably the best thing I can think of is park in a pay to park area near Kreisher. That's the closest thing I think. I'm not sure how much it is, since I have a pass. The only other thing would be to just park at a business on Wooster I guess.


----------



## Gill popper (Feb 9, 2012)

I park at the ice arena all the time never got a ticket but maybe its luck lol 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

It's not good enough fishing to walk from anywhere other then the parking lot next to it IMO. I guess I'll just wait till after 7:30 weeknights and fish weekends. Oh well my goal is to find somewhere else local this year. We will see I suppose


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Anybody ever fish at Portage Quarry? I never have but the view from the beach is nice..


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

toddparker said:


> Anybody ever fish at Portage Quarry? I never have but the view from the beach is nice..


I didn't know you were allowed too.... that would be good to know!


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Is Portage Quarry the one on 25 next to the junk yard? If so no fishing its used for scuba diving.


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Bg is a tough place to fish. Didn't know Portage was private. I would suggest heading south on 75. Try fishing Van Buren Reservoir or McComb Reservoir. I personally have never fished Van Buren but have heard good things. I fished McComb a few years back and caught nice Saugeye and big cats by boat but 20 ft. from shore. I live in Fotown and can tell you we have 2 really nice reservoirs worth fishing. Bottom line is the best reservoirs are south of you. Of course the other option is head north to the Maumee or Lake Erie. Depends on what you are after.


----------



## hard-day-fishin (Feb 23, 2011)

The Maumee is right up 75 but if you're looking for a quick place in town to stop, its tough. I'd suggest fishing the pond out by the Wood County jail. Its stocked with bluegill and bass. You can keep the bluegill, but the bass. Open from sunrise to sunset. 

I've fished there a few times and its not too bad. I never really got on the bluegills, but the bass bite is pretty good. Nothing too overwhelming in size, still fun though.


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

There is also the pond thats between Rt 6 / Gypsy Lane /and the east side of I 75. Drive back to the south end of the detention center off gypsy lane,there is a path that takes you to the pond .I believe it's a public park and fishing is allowed,at least it was a couple years ago. we used to catch a few bass out of it and not many people down there


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

Went to the college pond tonight for about an hour. Got one gill and 3 bass. First cast I got a decent bass the other 2 where just off the rocks and small. My bro got 2 or 3 bass too i believe. Good night for there lol


----------



## bigmike419 (May 9, 2012)

fished there last weekend it was decent


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW! You guys are bringing back some GREAT memories! OK, I am going to tip you off to the BEST fishing hole in the state of Ohio! NO JOKE! There is a quarry....privately owned...that is located north on rt. 25 from downtown. Take a right on Sugar Ridge, and it is the last house on the left left before you go over rt. 75. You can view it on Google Maps. It's not real big, but it's LOADED with HUUUUGGGGEEEE bass! NO BS! I had permission to fish it from 1995-97 while I was a student at BG, and we caught NUMEROUS bass that were 5-albs, and I know a guy that caught one that was 8.5! NO BS FISHIN STORY! We would literally caught 3 or more bass PER TRIP that were over 5 lbs! The quarry was loaded with frogs so we'd catch the frogs, hook them through the lip, and cast them out, and let them swim around. That place is ridiculous. You just have to find a way to get permission. I lucked out.

Now, when it comes to the Portage Quarry. that too is AWESOME! I fished it until 1997 when they quit allowing fishing. That place is loaded with smallmouth. Yes, smallies....not largemouth....although there are large mouth....just more smallies....no great size, but a ton of 1-2 lb fish with a few 3 lbers mixed in. There are also some big pike, but they are few and far between. You can camp there and fish at night when nobody is around. We would use live bluegill free spooled on light line. 

HAVE FUN! Keep me updated! I love the memories, and have TONS of pics of HOGS!!!!


----------

